
Show HN: Rick Roll Pull Requests - sgtpepper43
http://gjithub.com/sgtpepper43/gjithub/pull/2
======
sgtpepper43
I tried to show this by actually submitting a Rick Roll'd PR and it got
flagged so fast, this time I'm being more up front about it.

